# Need help with my puppy search



## StingRayPwr (Jun 10, 2015)

I could really use some advice regarding my puppy search. I would like to list what it is I am looking for and I would appreciate if anyone can tell me if what I am looking for is realistic. I keep running into the same few issues during my search for a great puppy. Price, availability, suitability, and no shipping. The 'right' thing to do is to purchase from a reputable breeder, but it's becoming increasingly harder to be patient. I went from being very picky to now I feel my standards lowering due to feeling discouraged. 

I even tried to go another route with the WG lines, the nice red and blacks only to find some of the prices approaching $4,000. Almost always $3,000+. I need a bit of advice about my situation, maybe someone else has been down this road before?

1) male
2) working line
3) dark sable/bi-color
4) highly intelligent
5) moderate drive
6) moderate dominance
7) family dog suitable
8) protective
9) healthy (parents tested)
10) short coat
11) no aggression
12) under $2,000
13) breeder willing to ship (checked a lot of local breeders already)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It would help to tell us your location and what your goals are for the dog (IPO, SAR, family pet, active companion, etc)


----------



## StingRayPwr (Jun 10, 2015)

Shade said:


> It would help to tell us your location and what your goals are for the dog (IPO, SAR, family pet, active companion, etc)


Thank you for taking the time to respond. I'm located in NY.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think you could find what you're looking for. Some of your terms, like dominance or moderate drive, you really want to meet the breeders and see the dogs to have a clear idea of how they use those terms and apply them to their dogs. It isn't always so clear cut. 

1500 to 2000 seems like the range for pure bred dogs in general, but with shipping, I would guess your looking at more.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

My new pup is from Sudenblick in TX. I think they ship. Pups are 1200 to 1500 working line. Good drive, health screened... Check them out if you can do shipping. There is a sable/black/bicolor litter on the ground now. I do not know if they are all reserved. Another litter is upcoming but they are black and tans with possible sables I think....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

StingRayPwr said:


> I even tried to go another route with the WG lines, the nice red and blacks only to find some of the prices approaching $4,000. Almost always $3,000+.



These are show lines, not working line



StingRayPwr said:


> I need a bit of advice about my situation, maybe someone else has been down this road before?
> 
> 1) male *(no problem)*
> 2) working line *(no problem)*
> ...


There are lots of breeder in NY/OH/PA/NJ within the 2k or at 2500. You should easily be able to find a breeder.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

puppy sale facebook page for working line dogs

https://www.facebook.com/groups/187511941259393/


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

If you want no aggression, I'd suggest a different breed. Or else you're not really meaning no aggression...how is a dog protective if not aggressive? Does it put up a protective shield big enough to guard the family  ? Seriously though, perhaps your list is hurting you more than helping if you're sending that out to breeders. It may be better to call breeders whose dogs you like and talk to them about your expectations and make sure you're on the same page.

To be brutally honest (because I'm trying to help you figure out what the problem is), if you sent me that list, even though my pups could put check marks next to nearly every number, the 'no aggression' part is going to limit you to breeders who breed improper temperament, have no experience themselves, or don't care what they sell to whom, because that list needs a lot of clarification before it will be truly useful.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know if you're still checking this, but all those descriptive terms you're looking at are a lot clearer when you see the dogs in person and see how the breeder will apply it to their dogs. If you met my dog, you'd probably conclude he has no aggression, I would have to show it to you. Same with drive, moderate or high. The two I have are good with my family, but maybe your family would hate them.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

leaving $$$ behind, search for responsible breeders with lines to your liking.

Then, if necessary, save a little longer. 

Money for a well bred pup may give you the best chance of a healthy dog that will save you vet bills later. Not always true, but stack the cards in your favor where you can.


----------



## StingRayPwr (Jun 10, 2015)

vom Eisenherz said:


> If you want no aggression, I'd suggest a different breed. Or else you're not really meaning no aggression...how is a dog protective if not aggressive? Does it put up a protective shield big enough to guard the family  ? Seriously though, perhaps your list is hurting you more than helping if you're sending that out to breeders. It may be better to call breeders whose dogs you like and talk to them about your expectations and make sure you're on the same page.
> 
> To be brutally honest (because I'm trying to help you figure out what the problem is), if you sent me that list, even though my pups could put check marks next to nearly every number, the 'no aggression' part is going to limit you to breeders who breed improper temperament, have no experience themselves, or don't care what they sell to whom, because that list needs a lot of clarification before it will be truly useful.


No aggression as in fear aggression or dog aggression history with the Sire and Dam. There is a big difference between a dog who is protective and a dog who is aggressive. Aggression can develop from poor socialization, but genetics play a part also. I can control the socialization, I can't control the genetics. Therefore I don't want a pup that comes from parents or lines known for not being as stable.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What you are describing is inappropriate aggression. Reactiveness, unstabillity. All undesirables.

It gets difficult at times to try and describe dog traits - different people with different experience and backgrounds will talk about genetic and behavioural traits in very different ways.

Aggression in a GSD is a desirable trait - as long as the dog is balanced and clear-headed, and is the type of dog you describe above.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lots of dogs out there, cast a wide local net. For most of us I don't see the need to buy a pup you haven't seen from a distant breeder and have it shipped. There may be an exception when one moves and a favorite breeder they used is back at the former location.

Depending on what one is looking for check out the 'peripheral', sources. There can be some good 're homing' options if you look a bit.

We came close to re homing a 7 month old that was just over two hours away. We were set to drive down then the lady texted she couldn't let her go. I said, that's fine. A day later she texted, she really wanted better for the pup. I think it spent many hours a day in a pen. I would of liked to of done it, but we had already moved on to the next option. I do feel sorry for the pup, hopefully it found a good home.

Another I saw was a family with a new baby on the way, the GS pup had to go.


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

I bought a pup from Von Wyndmoor kennel in Eastern PA back in January that seems to match a lot of what you are looking for. One thing for sure, these pups are high drive!


----------

